# Xabi Alonso vicino al Napoli



## Now i'm here (17 Luglio 2014)

*Xabi Alonso* è ad un passo dal *Napoli*. 
Lo riporta *SportMediaset*.

Secondo loro infatti sarebbero già stati avviati i primi contatti tra il centrocampista e il Napoli, fortemente voluto da *Rafa Benitez*, suo ex allenatore ai tempi del Liverpool. 
Con l'acquisto di *Kroos* lo spazio per lui al Real Madrid, sarebbe limitato.


----------



## iceman. (17 Luglio 2014)

Sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, giusto per far capire il distacco tra il real e le altre, il napoli sta facendo una rosa competitiva per la A con gli scarti del real.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Luglio 2014)

Se dovesse perfezionare questo acquisto, con un innesto in difesa il Napoli diventerebbe la pretendente principale per lo scudetto IMHO.


----------



## Principe (17 Luglio 2014)

Con xabi Alonso possono vincere anche lo scudetto è una bestia , a Madrid hanno perso la testa se lo vendono , ma Ancelotti che fa? Ma che scaricassero quel mezzo giocatore di ilarramendi. Ovviamente noi dove siamo ? Mai mai una GIOIA .


----------



## hiei87 (17 Luglio 2014)

Per il prossimo campionato, questo acquisto cambierebbe gli equilibri ancor più di Iturbe...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2014)

con xabi e se sistemano la difesa con un centrale e un terzino,diventano ben più temibili della roma secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, giusto per far capire il distacco tra il real e le altre, il napoli sta facendo una rosa competitiva per la A con gli scarti del real.



Loro almeno sono la discarica del Real. Noi siamo quella del Genoa.


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2014)

Ci credo poco, anche perché ha rinnovato un paio di mesi fa..se però dovessero tenere Di Maria e prendere James allora potrebbero cederlo e il Napoli così farebbe un gran colpo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Luglio 2014)

ma prendiamolo noi madonna


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Xabi Alonso* è ad un passo dal *Napoli*.
> Lo riporta *SportMediaset*.
> 
> Secondo loro infatti sarebbero già stati avviati i primi contatti tra il centrocampista e il Napoli, fortemente voluto da *Rafa Benitez*, suo ex allenatore ai tempi del Liverpool.
> Con l'acquisto di *Kroos* lo spazio per lui al Real Madrid, sarebbe limitato.



Bah quelli di Sportmediaset ne azzeccano poche. Se Xabi lasciasse la Spagna per me va guadagnare altrove, tipo la Francia o gli Emirati Arabi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2014)

Per me se ci inseriamo viene da noi, il Napoli è zero in confronto a noi e con la rosa siamo più o meno li.

A Madrid vogliono vendere i due centrocampisti fondamentali che hanno (DI Maria e Xabi Alonso)? Mah


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2014)

Se fosse vero è un COLPACCIO. E' un giocatore di un'intelligenza unica, ti cambia una squadra.


----------



## Polo2000 (18 Luglio 2014)

secondo me il Real Madrid lo sostituisce con Pirlo!!


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2014)

Ma quanto è vero ragazzi di Alonso al Napoli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, un colpo da scudetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, un colpo da scudetto.



L'anno prossimo viene Messi e vincono l'Europa League giusto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo viene Messi e vincono l'Europa League giusto?


Non lo so, non abbiamo alcuna base per dirlo. Non approfittare dello Splendidi burlone, sennò poi ti fa piangere quando fai i sondaggi


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Luglio 2014)

prenderlo noi no?? siamo a posto cosi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non abbiamo alcuna base per dirlo. Non approfittare dello Splendidi burlone, sennò poi ti fa piangere quando fai i sondaggi



"L'Italia passerà tranquillamente prima nel girone" cit.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> "L'Italia passerà tranquillamente prima nel girone" cit.


La Germania vincerà il mondiale, cit. un anno prima dell'inizio del mondiale


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per me se ci inseriamo viene da noi, il Napoli è zero in confronto a noi e con la rosa siamo più o meno li.
> 
> A Madrid vogliono vendere i due centrocampisti fondamentali che hanno (DI Maria e Xabi Alonso)? Mah



Xabi ha 32 anni, se scegliesse noi lo farebbe giusto per svernare un paio di stagioni. Se vuole ancora giocare a livello medio-alti gli conviene il Napoli, che a differenza nostra gioca la Champions, ha un progetto, ogni sessione si rinforza e ha un futuro decisamente più limpido del nostro.

E poi ritroverebbe Benitez.


----------



## raducioiu (18 Luglio 2014)

Non ci credo, non è possibile...a meno che non gli diano un ingaggio pazzesco


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2014)

Ha 33 anni comunque. Magari gli facessero un bel contratto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Xabi ha 32 anni, se scegliesse noi lo farebbe giusto per svernare un paio di stagioni. Se vuole ancora giocare a livello medio-alti gli conviene il Napoli, che a differenza nostra gioca la Champions, ha un progetto, ogni sessione si rinforza e ha un futuro decisamente più limpido del nostro.
> 
> E poi ritroverebbe Benitez.



Con lui lottiamo per lo Scudetto! Ne sono certo.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Luglio 2014)

32 anni, ingaggio pesante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2014)

Ha 33 anni ma in serie A se ne farebbe almeno altri due o tre ad altissimo livello, si veda Pirlo. Jorginho non ha esattamente caratteristiche d'interdizione però Jorginho-Alonso sarebbe una coppia di livello.


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 32 anni, ingaggio pesante.



E' vero, ma io ti dico che 4 mln di ingaggio a Xabi li darei senza pensarci mezzo secondo, lo porterei al Milan in schiena. Questo cambia una squadra, lo scorso anno il Madrid ha cominciato a macinare punti, gioco, solidità, equilbrio proprio con il ritorno di quest'uomo qui. Alonso sono convinto ti cambierebbe il Milan!


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma io ti dico che 4 mln di ingaggio a Xabi li darei senza pensarci mezzo secondo, lo porterei al Milan in schiena. Questo cambia una squadra, lo scorso anno il Madrid ha cominciato a macinare punti, gioco, solidità, equilbrio proprio con il ritorno di quest'uomo qui. Alonso sono convinto ti cambierebbe il Milan!



Si, ma noi non potremmo permetterci di dare 4 mln netti a un 33 enne, per quanto forte, anche perchè poi dovresti fargli minimo 2-3 anni di contratto, e sappiamo come è andata a fare contratti ricchi a ultra trentenni. Una squadra con un progetto, con dei giovani interessanti e che investe ogni anno invece può anche prenderlo.


----------



## Morghot (19 Luglio 2014)

Lo spero, si rinforzerebbero di brutto e sotto sotto auguro al napule di vincere qualcosa... tanto noi siam quello che siamo e più che la juve lo scudo a chiunque (tranne all'inter)


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è vero ragazzi di Alonso al Napoli?



Credo nulla, Ancelotti ha chiesto esplicitamente al club di rinnovare ad Alonso, Carlo non è stupido se lo tiene stretto


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si, ma noi non potremmo permetterci di dare 4 mln netti a un 33 enne, per quanto forte, anche perchè poi dovresti fargli minimo 2-3 anni di contratto, e sappiamo come è andata a fare contratti ricchi a ultra trentenni. Una squadra con un progetto, con dei giovani interessanti e che investe ogni anno invece può anche prenderlo.



Ma il problema proprio non sussiste, è un giocatore ancora al top e per questo non viene di certo al Milan, sia perchè il Real non lo molla sia perchè il giocatore non ha nessun interesse credo


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma il problema proprio non sussiste, è un giocatore ancora al top e per questo non viene di certo al Milan, sia perchè il Real non lo molla sia perchè il giocatore non ha nessun interesse credo



Si indubbiamente.


----------

